# Input about Zastava M70 (Mauser 98 action) in .308



## andym

Sorry in advance for this long winded post... 

I am planning to purchase 2 hunting rifles soon for myself and my 9yr son. I want a good rifle that he can hand down. 
I want the same caliber and have decided on the .308. Actually, today I received several boxes of Remington Core-Lokt Managed Recoil 125 gr in .308...for my son to shoot. (A little hard to find.) And then go to full loads when he is ready.

A friend recommended to look at Zastava rifles as they have been making them for a long time and have the very reliable Mauser 98 action. He claims a very good deal for the money... They look good. http://www.zastava-arms.rs/

Imported by Century Int'l Firearms.

I am planning to get the M70 "Standard/Magnum" Bolt Action Rifle Monte Carlo Stock, Cal. .308 WIN. for myself 
Link: http://www.centuryarms.biz/proddetail.asp?prod=RI1978-N

and for my son the M70 "Standard/Magnum" Bolt Action Rifle Mannlicher Stock, Cal. .308 WIN. which is about 4" shorter.
Link: http://www.centuryarms.biz/proddetail.asp?prod=RI1978J-N
Probably get a Boyd's stock and modify as required for youth to fit his length of pull and cut the stock in several slices so that I can add pieces back as required. Maybe get lucky with a good fit on a slip on limb saver to hide the future shims... When he grows up re-install the original stock.

I have yet to find one of these rifles of any caliber in Pensacola and would really like to inspect before purchasing 2 of them. 
I would appreciate any information about the quality, reliability, safety and finish of the Zastava rifles and in particular the M70 series as listed above. 

Is my plan reasonable or do you have better advice?

Sincerely,
Andy


----------



## Tiberius

While I don't have any experience with the particular weapon mentioned, I have owned a few Zastava rifles. Zastava products are generally of very high quality and with a great degree of reliability. Along with CZ and Saiga, Zastava is one of the top firearms manufacturers in Eastern Europe. As long as you treat them right, they'll take care of you.


----------



## JD7.62

I agree. Ive never seen this rifle in person either but the older Zastava stuff is always nice for a comm-bloc weapons manufacturer. Ive seen their new "sporter" AK and it really is well made a clean. I imagine that this rifle is just as good if not better then similar rifles sold by American companies in the same price range.


----------



## Rickg

I just went through this same excercise for my daughter. I finally purchased her the Savage Lady Hunter in 7mm-08. I really liked the Ruger compact, the Remington Model 7 and the Tikka T3 Lite. The Tikka has stock spacers to adjust the LOP.


----------



## Longbow14

I really like the look of the Zastava and perhaps it will be my next rifle purchase. If you buy one post a review.


----------



## andym

I took my first deer with a Tikka .308. Good smooth rifle. I have no problem with the safety but I am not crazy about a young hunter having to switch the safety off to remove a round in the chamber. Maybe they will develop a 3 position safety in the future. 
Ruger compact is good rifle and like it alot. The Rem Model 7 was on my short list but the one at Mike's was much smaller than I expected so I marked it off.

I like the 7mm-08 over the .243. 
When I learned of .308 managed recoil loads from Rem I am going with it for my son. When he is shooting standard loads there is ammo in any locale, many selections and usually decent prices.

If I get the Zastava M70 Monte Carlo and/or the Mannlicher I will definitely post a review to help others because I have spent countless hours trying to research it. Most reviews from outside USA.

If I get both rifles it is a little chunck of $$$. I want to spend wisely and save some for glass.

Thanks for all your input...


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

For your glass go with trijicon accupoint... You will love the quality:thumbsup::thumbsup: I have an IOR, meopta meostar, leupold, the trijicon smokes them all in low to no light scenarios... Sorry to rant but I can't wait to use mine.....:thumbsup:


----------



## andym

Mullet Hunter, those are quality sources you mention. I was lucky to have used friends IOR, Luepold and my uncles Trijicon. The Trijicon is fine and perception is that it has "night vision". Although I can't justify it for my 9yr old son's first rifle so I will probably settle on something like a Nikon Buckmaster or possibly Monarch if I can get a good deal. What do you recommend for under $350.00?


----------



## Rickg

Give some consideration to putting an inexpensive $50-100 dollar scope on his rifle for his first couple of years. A broken Tasco hurts less than a broken Nikon. You can always upgrade after he gets a couple years under his belt.


----------



## bigbulls

> have yet to find one of these rifles of any caliber in Pensacola and would really like to inspect before purchasing 2 of them.


There's a reason for this.



> I would appreciate any information about the quality, reliability, safety and finish of the Zastava rifles and in particular the M70 series as listed above.


I think you were in Mikes the other day and I talked to you about this. We carried the same Zastava rifles when Remington was importing them. They have gone through several importers and are now using Century. To say that they are rough as a cobb is pretty accurate. If you are looking at using the action to build a custom rifle and you are willing to have extensive work done to the action then they make good donor rifles. They aren't exactly a high quality rifle.




> Is my plan reasonable or do you have better advice?


You can buy what ever you like but you would be taking a huge leap down in quality from the youth Howa 1500 / Weatherby vanguard I suggested to you for your son and you won't find a higher quality rifle for the same money. There are few rifles under $1000 that are made as well as the Howa/vanguard. 

They are built with flat bottom forged receivers that have a massive integral recoil lug, forged one piece bolts, three position safeties, M16 extractors, adjustable triggers, and Hogue stocks

Good luck with what ever you decide on.


----------



## andym

Thanks Bigbulls for your advice. I have been researching the Howa as we discussed and it has very good reviews. From some reviews looks like it has a challenge with the stock being too flexible. Thoughts? 
Wow the Blackhawk Axiom stock is sharp. What about swapping out then would get camo and never need another stock as it could adjust for almost anyone... 
I want wood but son really wants camo


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

andym said:


> Mullet Hunter, those are quality sources you mention. I was lucky to have used friends IOR, Luepold and my uncles Trijicon. The Trijicon is fine and perception is that it has "night vision". Although I can't justify it for my 9yr old son's first rifle so I will probably settle on something like a Nikon Buckmaster or possibly Monarch if I can get a good deal. What do you recommend for under $350.00?


Leupold vXii$300, meopta meopro,$325, nikon monarch $250-400 , all of these can be had cheaper if you shop around. I just picked up a meopta meopro today for under $300 at outcast. Just have to look..you will find it and you are in the middle of building a deer slaying machine, in your son, and the rifle:thumbsup:


----------



## andym

Thanks Mullet Hunter. Those are great scopes for the money and right in line with what I have been looking at... Leaning towards the Nikon but did not realize the Meopro was sub $300. 1" or 30 mm tube? 
Any thoughts on the Howa 1500 with Blackhawk Axiom stock? It is adjustable and would fit anyone. Read several reviews from different continents and most agree that it is a basically undiscovered great value. Basic stock is relatively weak and that is why I would consider the upgraded stock. Plus he really wants camo... He is really excited about this season and I really look forward to our time together.

Take care,
Andy


----------



## andym

Thanks for everyone's input...
Quick update:
Just met with a PFF member he made me a deal I could not pass.

For my son => Purchased a Remington 700 Tactical .308 for my son. I plan to install a camo Axiom Ultralight and Nikon Prostaff 3x9x50.
For myself => a Remington 700 Sendero .25-06. Now need some glass...

Cheers,
Andy


----------

